# Creating round corners with Sketchup...?



## trav007

Here is the initial model for an open office door that a client wants to put some sort of doorway in. I'm thinking custom french doors with side lights.

Anyhow, the drywall is all rounded corners and I thought I'd put a framework inside the doorway without disrupting the existing drywall and also negating the need for casings.

So, my question is...does anybody know of a relatively painless way to create the curved edges in Sketchup? 

I wonder if I could have figured it out by now.......hmmmm


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

On the bottom part of the wall make a radius the size that you want the bull-nose to be in that corner.Then click all three corner lines of the door opening and go into tools to get the "follow Me" tool.
Then click on the face of the of the corner radius you made and this will work if you are able to follow this mess of an explanation.

Maybe the pics will help.

Andy.


----------



## Cole

Andy, showed you the easiest way, thats how I do it as well.


----------



## trav007

All I can say is .....bitchin....thanks guys. Its amazing how easy things can be when you know how.


----------



## mics_54

A couple of additional notes on the follow me tool. Sketchup doesnt like very small facets so if you have difficulty with surfaces being completed with the followme tool...scale the drawing up by a factor of 10 or 20 or 100 the do the followme operation and reduce the size back to normal when you finish. Also the followme tool works better if the surface you wish to extrude begins perpendicular to the axis of the intended operation. Also make sure that your radius stays with in the profile of the original corner. If the followme tool operation doesnt auto erase the subtrahend you may need to select the items and intersect and erase the undesired elements.


----------

